# Prep Sink - Health Department Requirement



## ELLEN09US (Jul 14, 2020)

I don't know if someone is familiar with the LA county Health department requirements. 
I'm working on a Coffee shop that is all they have is pre-packaged food. How can I omit prep sink?
Thank you!


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2020)

Not into sinks but does one of these apply 
Requiring it

Call the city and ask? 



Rinse/work sink: A single compartment rinse/work sink may be provided in service areas where blenders or similar equipment are rinsed and the three-compartment sink is not located within the area. NOTE: Rinse/work sink will not be a substitute for the requirement of a 3-compartment sink.




Manual Warewashing Sink: All food facilities, except those that have only prepackaged items in their original unopened sealed containers, shall provide a three-compartment
            12

warewashing sink with two integral drain boards. The tub compartments shall be large enough to accommodate immersion of the largest piece of equipment and utensils; i.e., minimum
16” x 20” or 18” x 18” by 12” deep. The sink must be free standing (not installed in cabinets). Hot and cold running water under pressure shall be provided to each compartment. When the three-compartment sink is installed next to a wall, a metal “back splash” shall extend up the wall a minimum of eight (8) inches, and shall be formed as an integral part of the unit and sealed to the wall. The manual warewashing sink shall be easily accessible and conveniently located to the food preparation area. CRFC –114099


----------



## JCraver (Jul 15, 2020)

I've never met a health department that would omit a handwashing/prep sink.  Good luck, but unless there's another sink in the preparation area where employees can wash their hands, I'd guess you're going to be installing it.


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2020)

ELLEN09US said:


> I don't know if someone is familiar with the LA county Health department requirements.
> I'm working on a Coffee shop that is all they have is pre-packaged food. How can I omit prep sink?
> Thank you!




I guess the question is how are they washing all their equipment and cups?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 15, 2020)

ELLEN09US said:


> I don't know if someone is familiar with the LA county Health department requirements.
> I'm working on a Coffee shop that is all they have is pre-packaged food. How can I omit prep sink?
> Thank you!


Everything is packaged? Coffee is prepackaged? How does that work? vending machine?

Are they asking for a prep-sink or a ware-washing sink?
You cannot use a handwashing sink for ware-washing. but you can use a ware-washing sink for handwashing.

You may want to get a copy of the California Retail Food Code.  You can google it. It is also
available on the LA Co. Health Dept website.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 15, 2020)

If I had a nickel for every food service establishment that said everything was pre-packaged, and all plates and utensils were disposable....I would have a pocket full of nickels.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jul 15, 2020)

There's 3 compartment sink and hand sink but not prep sink.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 15, 2020)

So, you have both but have a correction requiring a separate prep sink?
Have you checked the health code?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 16, 2020)

what food or drink are they preparing on site?


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jul 16, 2020)

mark handler said:


> what food or drink are they preparing on site?


Coffee and sell pastry


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 16, 2020)

Coffee, so how do they wash out the pots?


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jul 16, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Coffee, so how do they wash out the pots?


yes, there's a 3 compartment sink for ware washing.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 16, 2020)

Aha! no prep then required, only open packages and pour. 

No cutting of lemons for tea?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 17, 2020)

ELLEN09US
Have you explained this to the plan checker? Supervisor?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 17, 2020)

I think you've got enough sinks for a coffee shop. 

When it turns into a Asian restaurant or BarBQ then you'll have a problem, but that my crystal ball acting up!

Does BO's use reason in CA or is it "Book em Danno"?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 17, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Does BO's use reason in CA or is it "Book em Danno"?


Don't understand the Question

And the AHJ, in this case, is the LOS ANGELES COUNTY DEPARTMENT OF ENVIRONMENTAL HEALTH, not a BO.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 17, 2020)

We're finding out that the Health Departments have a lot more authority than we ever thought.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 17, 2020)

That has "always" been the case. They ask for and you do. Like it or not. They "will" close you down if you don't pass inspection.


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2020)

mark handler said:


> Don't understand the Question
> 
> And the AHJ, in this case, is the LOS ANGELES COUNTY DEPARTMENT OF ENVIRONMENTAL HEALTH, not a BO.




Does the building have sense, common sense???


----------



## mark handler (Jul 17, 2020)

*COMMOM SENSE ISN'T
MOST BUILDING DIVISIONS ARE AT THE TIME "INCENSED"*


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 17, 2020)

Clove or Sage?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 17, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Clove or Sage?


in·censed
/inˈsenst/
_adjective_

very angry; enraged.
"I was absolutely incensed"


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> "Book em Danno"?



Sorry, that's a Hawaii five-o quote, wrong neighborhood.


----------



## JCraver (Jul 17, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> That has "always" been the case. They ask for and you do. Like it or not. They "will" close you down if you don't pass inspection.



Yes.  Pure silliness.  Kinda' like OSHA - they tell, you do, whether it makes any sense or not.

Miss Ellen will be lucky if they don't make her put in a mop sink, too.  Around here they would....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 17, 2020)

We had a lady nearby that ran a cafe and was told by the Health Department Inspector that eggs go on a certain shelf  and to use the departments plan-o-gram showing where items go in the refrigerator, she complied. Then they hired a new director and she was told that was all wrong and got wrote up, arrogant little cuss she said, she complied. Then the first inspector came back and told her to follow the plan-o-gram again if she wants to pass inspection.

"She said its some kind of game like digging a hole and then your told to fill it back in, it's like being in the Army!"

She later said they wanted 4 sinks instead of 3 sinks!


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 17, 2020)

As usual, "it depends" on "who" says "what" and "when"


----------

